# Incorporating dynamic into 531



## Sledge (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there any way to add dynamic/speed work into the 531? Has anyone ever tried this? Or would that just be making it into something it is not.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2015)

Think it depends on your objectives in doing so. I'm not competing soon but I still use the 5-3-1 progression for squats and bench & mix in DE days for volume / hypertrophy.

Or you could just do Westside.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 29, 2015)

I always called my deload week Speed week or DE week.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I always called my deload week Speed week or DE week.



Same. 

It's a good way to spend the week while moving baby weights.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 29, 2015)

DE work and deloaded need to be separated IMO. 

Deloading is for just keeping from de-training while giving your body a break.

DE work is all about lifting a non-maximal weight with as much speed as possible. The point of DE work is to teach your CNS to fire quickly. If you're a 600lb squatter and you are doing speed work with 300, you are moving that 300 like it is 600. The point is to increase your force output with submax weight. If you then squat 600, you are using the same force and speed, but the bar is moving slower because of the extra 300lbs on the bar.

I'm generally more sore after a DE day then an ME day. DE work can be hellish on the joints. It is def not a deload IMO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2015)

Speed work especially with bands if done right is no deload.

The plyometric effects of bands and speed work is worse on the joints than a gram of winstrol.

I think speed work for the raw lifter is pretty much a waste of time anyway though.

Has the OP actually ran 531 or just thinking about it. If not run it and don't change it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 29, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> DE work and deloaded need to be separated IMO.
> 
> Deloading is for just keeping from de-training while giving your body a break.
> 
> ...




I don't agree. 

If your a 600 pound squatter running 5/3/1 then your training Max is 540 and your deload would be 270 for like 5 sets of 5. Moving it as fast as possible isn't going to cause you pain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> If your a 600 pound squatter running 5/3/1 then your training Max is 540 and your deload would be 270 for like 5 sets of 5. Moving it as fast as possible isn't going to cause you pain.



Yes it will read my post. How are your hips btw?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2015)

Also that's a deload day that occurs how frequently versus say weekly or greater speed work


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes it will read my post. How are your hips btw?



I did read your post


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm spent after speed days.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I did read your post.
> 
> Nice shot at me personally.
> 
> That's cool



That ain't a shot at you personally but it made the point that speed work is not a deload and can **** you up like heavy weight can.

Tendon and ligament damage doesn't just occur during maximal or near max weights. It can happen with very sub max weight moving at velocity.

Say we are benching and I need to add 2.5 lb plates and they are both on my side on a tree. I gently toss you the 2.5. No biggie. But if I throw it at you it feels like much more than 2.5 right? Because of its velocity.

I don't take cheap personal shots when talking about lifting and you know it bro.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm just starting 531. I've been doing Westside for years, but have a new job and have less available time. Switching to morning workouts and wanted to give 531 a try. Heard good things, and I've been wanting to switch it up. I like using bands and was just curious if i C still use them with 531. I plan on doing 531 as it is written though, and didn't want to mangle it too much


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 30, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I'm just starting 531. I've been doing Westside for years, but have a new job and have less available time. Switching to morning workouts and wanted to give 531 a try. Heard good things, and I've been wanting to switch it up. I like using bands and was just curious if i C still use them with 531. I plan on doing 531 as it is written though, and didn't want to mangle it too much




That's the best way to run it. I ran boring but big for 2 years and made constant progress


----------



## Sledge (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm doing boring but big too. Just finishing up my first week. So far I'm liking it. I'm starting low and looking forward to the steady progress.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 3, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I'm doing boring but big too. Just finishing up my first week. So far I'm liking it. I'm starting low and looking forward to the steady progress.



I made the best progress when my AMAP sets were a n the 8/5/3 range. When I got up to 10, I would do a double month 10 upper 20 lower.


----------



## bubblegumtate (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know if  its quite the same but I always try to move the big but boring sets with some zip on em. Helps me be a little quicker on the work sets.


----------

